# Really itchy!



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli has been pretty itchy the past few weeks and it doesn't seem to be getting any better!! I thought it started with the satin balls I gave him but we went back to the exact same food we'd been on and it didn't go away. So I went and got some salmon oil and started to give that seeing some other people were using this for skin...well it seemed to somewhat help but I think Stoli irritated his skin with the nibbling and scratching since he is still itching the same spots still....mostly towards his back legsand inner thighs. So today I bought a humidifier thinking the dry cold was the issue and I want to see if that helps. Oh I also did take him to the groomers they checked his skin and said they saw a few red and irritated areas but nothing crazy strange...I am thinking of giving him a bath with puppy shampoo we have and use this soothing spray on his skin but if it continues I will head to the vet...ok so here's my question what should I specifically ask them to check and rule out??? Are there any other things I should try I don't see any bites like bugs or anything his hair isn't falling out he's just an itchy boy!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i just went through this with chobahn. they believe he has food allergies, as he had very red, inflamed skin on his belly and the inner part of his legs and was very itchy. the vet switched his food to RC hypoallergenic food and all the skin issues have disappeared. not saying this is the cause of your dog's state, but it's just some food for thought.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

See I thought it could have been the oats that were in the satin balls at first but there's been no change and he's on the exact stuff he was on (TOTW at pm and raw in am oh and tripe with kibble) so I dunno unless he just randomly developed them??


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

they should also check for mites and maybe do a skin scrape to see what's going on. maybe it could be an environmental allergy? it could be any number of things really. are you bathing him a lot? if you are, maybe it's too much? maybe his skin is sensitive to the grooming products? my vet also said that if his skin didn't clear after the meds and food change, she would look into testing for an autoimmune disease...but don't freak out...that's like the worst case scenario.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm alright well I'm going to keep trying the humidifier see if the moisture helps out and no he only gets a bath ever 6-8weeks or so I brush him regularly tho ever noticed a bug or mie but def keep an eye out...can't think offhand if something has changed in the environment I know about 2 weeks ago I was told pollen was really high and driving dogs nuts at least according to the lady at the pet store when buying our food and oil...I was also told if you give them pure lavender extract it works as an anti inflammatory and anti microbial ever hear of that???


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i have not...i'm totally not UTD with natural remedies for things. i know a lot of members on this forum are tho


----------



## kona2008 (Dec 5, 2011)

My GSD was very itchy also to the point he would yelp while he was scratching. Took him to the Vet. Vet indicated food was not the most common thing that causes itching. Its fleas followed by environmental allergies like pollen. I was using a well known topical flea and tick control on him every 30 days but when the vet examined him, sure enough, he found a flea. My breeder said my dogs mother was extremely reactive (severe itching) to flea bites and she uses a prescription monthly pill. I started to use it also and the vet put the dog on some meds for a short time. It stopped the itching within one day. I would do a very careful check for fleas in the under belly and interior back legs. At least if you go to the vet, you will have already done that check.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Ugh so I brushed Stoli this morning I checked him last night and again this morning and saw nothing!! No bites no bugs/fleas anything....then this evening I see Stoli once again nibbling on himself so I go over and check it out and there it is A FLEA!!!! I was so mad and hitting myself wondering how I could miss this multiple times so we go buy some flea meds put it on him feeling like a horrible owner and so bad since he's been soooooooooo itchy for so long. Of course now I find a couple of little red areas where he probably got bit poor guy. Tomorrow I'm going to call the vet about a dewormer since I'm sure he's probably ingested a few by now and he's had worms before so want to nip that in the bud. At least now I know and hopefully in a bit his itchiness will be over and the poor boy won't suffer anymore.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If your air is dry,add some humidity. The dogs are getting in winter coats right now, adjusting to the dry air and getting more coat in is probably the reason. 
Up the salmon oil and vitamin C(Natural C is an antihistamine and anti inflammatory). My dogs are scratching too, it is very frustrating! No worms, fleas and they are rawfed.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> If your air is dry,add some humidity. The dogs are getting in winter coats right now, adjusting to the dry air and getting more coat in is probably the reason.
> Up the salmon oil and vitamin C(Natural C is an antihistamine and anti inflammatory). My dogs are scratching too, it is very frustrating! No worms, fleas and they are rawfed.


Haha I've got all those going as of yesterday! The humidifier went in last night so I hope that helps and we have started using the salmon oil and vit c for the past couple of weeks..... Finding the flea was a bummer but I def agree it was prob a bit of environment affecting him as well so hopefully all of this helps and he's itch free soon!


----------

